# Having issues wiring AC50 + Curtis + Calb



## Tug (May 26, 2008)

Hey guys, 

I have never really posted because I didn't have anything to contribute. But soon I will. 

I have bought 62 Calb batteries, 60Ah. I made 2 packs worth 95V 60Ah, wired together made 95V 120Ah (I didn't use all 62 batteries). 
All that to give power to my HiPer AC50 motor. 

I wired with the diagram below. When I hooked it all up the Curtis controller blinked orange. I don't have the manual (Curtis 1238). I tried using the potentiometer and nothing 

But every time I try to connect pin 1 (blue) to the battery (with a 10A fuse) there is a huge spark. I am not using the relay yet, stores are closed at the time. 

I hope it makes sense.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Tug (May 26, 2008)

Maned up and wired it, it says code 39. Contactor did not close :s


----------



## Tug (May 26, 2008)

Never mind, everything works now! 

Off to buy battery connectors and a BMW e36


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

what was the issue?


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, please share so others may learn from your troubles.


----------



## Tug (May 26, 2008)

I had everything right from the first wiring. It was just the spark that "shocked" me. But it is normal, a connection is being made. 

I found the manual on my supplier's website:
http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/Manuals/manual-Son1206S.pdf

Found that code 39 was just the condactor was not closed, turns out the connection was a bit lose. I am not currently using cable connectors to my cables (raw wires connected right now). Tighten that up and it was good to go. 

Tried the potentiometer to vary the rpms. It worked, so I shut it off. 

Now I am waiting for the stores to open and sell me some connectors !


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Tug said:


> I had everything right from the first wiring. It was just the spark that "shocked" me. But it is normal, a connection is being made.
> 
> I found the manual on my supplier's website:
> http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/Manuals/manual-Son1206S.pdf
> ...


very interested in your bmw e36 with Ac-50 build, keep us posted! with more pics!


----------

